# HoMedics Foot Massager Motor



## Casper708 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey all, I just wanted to tell you guys about this. I found two of these at my local good will. Wasn't sure what i was getting into Motor wise, but decided to use the 6 buck a piece and take a gamble. I disassembled one yesterday and was pleasantly suprised with the motor inside..

It is a fairly high tourge motor, with a really well constructed gear box attached to run the two circular pads. Also it runs directly from plug to A/C source, making limited conversions needed for use. Pretty much a plug and play...

I am making a cauldron Creep this year, and this motor should easily power the stirring stick at a decent speed, I do think it will be a little fast, but i will inline a dimmer to regulate that.

Just wanted to share my find, in case you see one of these on the shelves of you local thrift shop... Link below to item brand new. I will upload some pictures later of the motor and gear box.

Amazon.com: HoMedics FM-CR Foot Pleaser Foot Massager: Health & Personal [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@414N3MXW06L


----------



## Casper708 (Aug 15, 2013)

The motor inside had no label, so i cannot share the ratings.....


----------



## Casper708 (Aug 15, 2013)

Okay i said i would post pics, but the more i played with the gearbox, the harder it appears to use. I am going to have to disassemble to the gear box to isolate to one single shaft. This motor is strong, but so far it looks like i will be doing a lot more work to make it function how i want..... Might not be the best for many peoples prop needs


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Disassembling it may be detrimental to the amount of torque and its low speed, the gearing is what is probably giving its low speed and high torqu


----------



## evanjedi (Jan 23, 2013)

*tried this*

I tried this for a creep but i coulden't get it inside my cauldron in the center and when i took it apart i fryed it. I think I will go with monster guts wiper motor.


----------

